# Nicotine + Hot Shower



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone else had bad experiences combining these two? I smoked a lot yesterday (well, a lot for me). I had two bowls of tobacco within 15 minutes of each other, then had a cigar a few hours later. I had a little nic buzz at this point. I then took a shower a few minutes later, and almost immediately felt nauseated. uke:I cut that shower short and took a nap till I felt better.

Is this because of some reaction between the nicotine and the hot water, or was I just having a bad day?


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure about the hot shower, but next time you get a nicotine buzz try taking in as much sugar as you can. ie coke, drpepper, candy bar, teaspoon of sugar. I haven't tried this yet but I heard it helps with the buzz.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to try that next time!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

The effects of nicotine increase your heart rate. Thus increasing your core temperature. Hopping into a hot shower is going to warm you up even more, and with the increased heart rate, spread it more quickly. Basically, you are overheated, and most likely dehydrated.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok here's what happened. Nicotine is a central nervious system stinulant and a vasocontrictor. It constrict the vessels in the body causing an increase in blood pressure and riise in core temp. The hot shower causes vasodilatation. The vessels dialate. You have the same volume of blood flowing through a larger space,thus a sharp drop in blood pressure and thus the nausea. Lay flat on your back and elevate your feet above the level of you heart and your BP will return to normal. Drink large volumes of fluids(No ALCOHOL,No CAFFINE) while smoking. Avoid sudden changes in core body temp. 

Prof. Mikehone:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you Prof. Mike, that makes sense. If it ever happens again (hope not!) I'll have to try elevating my feet like you said. Combine that with Sweet Cigars suggestion (and make sure I'm hydrated) and I should be good to go!

Thanks for helping me figure it out all!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

You out did my statement, apparently, Mike. Well said.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Bees hate hot water... you gone done pissed 'em off.


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

sounds like you just had a little too much nicotine. maybe the shower/hot water made you feel worse....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> Ok here's what happened. Nicotine is a central nervious system stinulant and a vasocontrictor. It constrict the vessels in the body causing an increase in blood pressure and riise in core temp. The hot shower causes vasodilatation. The vessels dialate. You have the same volume of blood flowing through a larger space,thus a sharp drop in blood pressure and thus the nausea. Lay flat on your back and elevate your feet above the level of you heart and your BP will return to normal. Drink large volumes of fluids(No ALCOHOL,No CAFFINE) while smoking. Avoid sudden changes in core body temp.
> 
> Prof. Mikehone:


Good explanation here,,,just make sure you don't smoke in the shower. lol


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Good explanation here,,,just make sure you don't smoke in the shower. lol


haha, I actually though about trying this before (not seriously planning on it, but the thought has crossed my mind). But, with what happened the other night (and the impracticality of such a thing) I don't think it would be a good idea! :biggrin1:


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

I believe that nicotine actually causes hypotension (low blood pressure) rather than hypertension as well has tachycardia. Nicotine alone could be resonsible for your symptoms as well.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

How did you smoke 2 bowls of tobacco in 15 minutes? It takes me hour to kill a bowl.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Jack1000 said:


> How did you smoke 2 bowls of tobacco in 15 minutes? It takes me hour to kill a bowl.


opcorn:


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Sounds similar to the effects of drinking in a hot tub.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

AspiringGent said:


> Sounds similar to the effects of drinking in a hot tub.


 Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:humble:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Jack1000 said:


> How did you smoke 2 bowls of tobacco in 15 minutes? It takes me hour to kill a bowl.


Maybe I wasn't clear enough there... I smoked one bowl, then, within 15 minutes of that, I started my second bowl. Also, they were both in cobs, so it was only a 30-45 minute smoke each.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I did almost the same thing earlier this year. It was my first time smoking Stonehaven. (and last so far lol) I don't smoke much and usually its an aro, it had me buzzing hard core before I could even finish the bowl. I though I was going to puke. For some reason I tried a hot shower hoping it would perge my system. Wrong! After the shower I couldn't sit up with out getting really sick. I finally just had to go lay down and fall asleep.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Reverie Forest said:


> The effects of nicotine increase your heart rate. Thus increasing your core temperature. Hopping into a hot shower is going to warm you up even more, and with the increased heart rate, spread it more quickly. Basically, you are overheated, and most likely dehydrated.


There's science and then there's the layman type of answers.
Both are good depending on the particular circumstance.
Simple and to the point.
Good Stuff Rev!


----------

